# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Focus1, brain wave detector, BrainCo, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - BrainCo

----------


## Airicist

BrainCo CES 2016 Light Demonstration

Published on Jan 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Brainco Focus1, Wireless Brain Wave Detector,Translate Your Brainewaves to Electronics Signals

Published on Feb 5, 2016




> BrainCo Focus1 is a headband with a wirelss EEG(Electroencephalography) brain wave detector inside can translate your brainwaves into electronic signals, you can turn the light on or off just by focusing on it. These signals can been used to control objects like prosthetic hand.BrainCo’s products can be applied to improve life quality like attention improvement, sleep management, smart home control etc. BrainCo is designed by a group of scientists from Harvard and MIT. Estimate retail price will be less than $200 for BrainCo headband focus 1 and prosthetic hand, mass production probably ready in end of 2016.

----------

